# First day carrying..



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Well last night when I got off work sitting in my mail box was my CCW. Only took a little over 2 months down here in Florida. Just so happened I was off work today. Perfect. Been running errands all day. At first I was a little paranoid about printing until I was standing in line at Dunkin Donuts next to a lady with an Obama shirt on. She didnt notice at all. I the. Realized the printing issue is nothing to worry about. I been out running errands since 7am with my Beretta Nano with the 8rd mag IWB. Great first day carrying so far. Barley even realize its there.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations it only gets easier, and don't worry about people in Obama tee shirts. They don't tend to notice their surroundings, something about ignorance is bliss.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats, and it does soon become normal. Most of my adjustment was not related to the fact I was armed, but related to holster, carry position, and for me what the hell do I do with my cell phone, which I used to carry on my right hip. 

Ideally concealed is concealed, but it's a shame that in FL you have to worry about printing. My preferred method of carry is concealed, but I don't worry about printing, or the butt of my gun showing when I reach for something, or my shirt rides up. Warmer weather and I'm wearing less, and lighter clothing. At least in an OC state, it is a non-issue if someone sees my CC weapon.

I also doubt that anyone is checking me out that closely. Perhaps this might be an issue for a shapely female in a pair of jeans that look like they are painted on, but as a 60 something man in relaxed fit jeans and a t-shirt, not so much.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

There's no printing law in FL and it's been changed that a quick flash lifting your arms or shirt rides up no longer constitutes illegal brandishing.Actually,I'm not sure if the word brandishing is in chapter 790.Either way,both are a sign of sloppy carry practices or idiot wanna-be's.I'm talking flagrant ignorance here,a little grip poke from a large gun happens occasionally but someone that isn't around the gun culture thinks it's the way the shirt folded.

Anyway,congrats,those smaller guns are a walk in the park.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've gotten up and given the welcome several times in my church while carrying a Ruger P345 (not a small pistol by any measure) and nobody has seemed to notice yet. The first time or two I carried I felt so obvious but now I realize that people don't notice much detail. As time goes by you'll be more comfortable with carrying concealed. One hint I'll pass on to you is that dark colors print less than light colored clothing. Congratulations on your new status as a CCW holder.


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats on getting your CCW and welcome to the group as people have said it gets easier, I'm still new to it and wonder why I took so long to apply for one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

no matter how much you like or dislike Obama, if it were a male wearing an OBAMA shirt, would that change things., just kidding with you.
Dark colors is good advice , especially for a pocket carry.
Don't keep checking with your hand if its still there. Count how many times you touch your gun while conceal carrying. It's a give away, keep your hands off the concealed handgun. There are camera's all over the place, you might look suspicious,lol. 
You can tuck your pants in your socks just in case the holster fails, the sock will catch your gun.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya through out the day it became alot easier. I eventually met up with a bunch of people who gave hugs and everything and no one noticed anything at all. Great first day experience. It was funny because for the first hour or so, I did not have a round in the chamber. Then I realized how stupid that was and that the gun is safe either way and racked the slide and carried +1 for the rest of the day.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

pic said:


> You can tuck your pants in your socks just in case the holster fails, the sock will catch your gun.


I won't take credit for it, but I'll be using this one. Thanks, that's hilarious. And, as an added bonus, it will be a visual distraction to keep others from noticing your concealed weapon. Heck, you probably wouldn't even have to conceal it!


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

schyfy said:


> Ya through out the day it became alot easier. I eventually met up with a bunch of people who gave hugs and everything and no one noticed anything at all. Great first day experience. It was funny because for the first hour or so, I did not have a round in the chamber. Then I realized how stupid that was and that the gun is safe either way and racked the slide and carried +1 for the rest of the day.


Think you are confusing what is referred to as condition one (chambered) while +1 which is chambered plus mag at capacity. This required chambering a round from a full mag, ejecting the mag and putting another round in it and reinstalling the mag. My EDC mag will hold 9 rounds, but I carry +1 which means I carry with 10 rounds (9 +1), also condition 1.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

XD40inAVL said:


> Think you are confusing what is referred to as condition one (chambered) while +1 which is chambered plus mag at capacity. This required chambering a round from a full mag, ejecting the mag and putting another round in it and reinstalling the mag. My EDC mag will hold 9 rounds, but I carry +1 which means I carry with 10 rounds (9 +1), also condition 1.


I know, I had extra ammo with me and reloaded the mag to capacity


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

So how did your second and third days of carrying go?


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Went just as well. Its funny how waiting for my permit I was so worried about printing when in reality no one even pays attention. I was walking through busy stores, standing in line right next to people and they had no idea. My girl didnt even know until she put her hand on my hip. Im definetly going to carry as often as possible when ever legally allowed.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's great, I'm glad you've found a comfort level right off the bat.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I will carry iwb, pancake, pocket..
Mostly for me in the pocket carry mode ,is the least chance ,,, someone will touch or bump to discover a hard piece.


----------



## Arney (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad to see your comfort level has settled. Those Obama shirts are more of a issue than you CC!


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Arney said:


> Glad to see your comfort level has settled. Those Obama shirts are more of a issue than you CC!


:smt043


----------

